# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Fillarisuositukset >  >  Auta miestä mäkeen!

## WeMa

Kaipaisin perusteltuja mielipiteitä. Aloituspyöräksi mäki- ja polkuajoon. Lapissa myös taajama-ajo on usein melkoista polku-pyöräilyä.. siis tiellä pitäisi kulkea kuntoilumielessä, myös silloin kuin keli ei suo Cannondalelle väylää. Oman pään vertailupariksi on edennyt Giant Fathom 2 29er 2020 ja vanha kunnon 2020 Canyon Grand Canyon AL 6.0, jopa SL 7.0 on pyörinyt mieleen. Tietysti tätä 'pakkaa' saa ja sopii sekoittaa. Eli noviisi olen, mutta pyörä ei saisi olla kantona kaskessa vaan kannustin.

t. Roll-on

----------


## Sambolo

Siis millaiseen mäkiajoon? Alamäkeen metsässä en noita valitsisi.

----------


## WeMa

> Siis millaiseen mäkiajoon? Alamäkeen metsässä en noita valitsisi.



Ei nyt mitään hirveä extremeä suunnitteilla, mutta Ounasvaaran metsäpoluilla, jossa juuri ylös ja alaspäin sekä puidenkin keskellä menoa olisi luvassa. Mikä näissä on huonoa moiseen?

----------


## hcf

Siellähän on ihan hissimäkiäkin että jos niitä meinaa laskia niin kait se vähintää enduropyörä saa olla. Jos pelkästään niitä niin DH pyörä.
Peruspolkuja nyt noilla varmaan menee mutta oukun polut on aika juurakkosia ja kivikkosia. 
Itehän ajan läskillä koska mukavuus ennenkaikkea

----------

